# Autoscooter Disco



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 7, 2013)

An abandoned disco somewhere in germany:

1



Thoughtless... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Dirty... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Eyeless... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Lonely one... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Red and blue... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Entrance... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Camouflage... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Styrofoam... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Fake columns... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Blue bat... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Camouflaged stair... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Wardrobe... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## krela (Aug 8, 2013)

That's a disco? With bumper cars? You dance in some odd places.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 8, 2013)

Very strange though it looks like it has been that way for some time.


----------



## smoke (Aug 8, 2013)

looks like an old amusement arcade, some great snaps mate, any history on the place?


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2013)

That is class! Never seen anything like that before!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ace report they just keep getting better.


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 8, 2013)

wow looks more like an arcade than a disco, 
great report though!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 8, 2013)

thats good
something a bit different


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't know that much about history, only that the dancefloors are used now from a bicycle store and the disco closed arround helloween.


----------



## Tizzme (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice report,but what a weird place.


----------



## Malcog (Aug 9, 2013)

Now I've seen that place my new ambition is to go to a disco, with bumper cars. How brilliant is that !


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 10, 2013)

Malcog said:


> Now I've seen that place my new ambition is to go to a disco, with bumper cars. How brilliant is that !


----------

